
Fox chooses to live stream the republican debate for free - waynenilsen
http://www.foxbusiness.com/live-coverage/fox-business-network-wall-street-journal-gop-debates?intcmp=whatshot
======
DrFunke
If you're interested in submitting a question, WSJ is taking them here:

[https://www.facebook.com/wsj/videos/10153814553423128/](https://www.facebook.com/wsj/videos/10153814553423128/)

